# how can I come up with 5k???



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY~ i have a situation that i can not handle, and need p-fury help, suggestion and advice........

let me long story short, how can i come up with $5000 in cash within 7 days or less????
here are the following imformation:

very bad credit

not approve for a loan

wont sell drug

if i can not come up with the cash within 7 days or less, my house (mortage) will be taken by the bank.

i need help with any ideas, suggestion, comments, etc........... i know this is a personal stuff but really need help.

my househole income are not much......i'm the only person who work in my family, i got unemployed girlfriend, 1 year old son, and 70 years old retired father. it really hard for me to come up with the cash like this.









HELP!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Advanced paycheck? Selling your tanks would be a good start.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Advanced paycheck? Selling your tanks would be a good start.


thank! yeah my tank are for sale now....waiting for someone to agree with my price and pick it up.

i had try advanced paycheck....no luck


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

$5k in 7 days? that's tough sh*t. sell everything, borrow as much as you can, get a payday advance.

oh yeah, tell that bitch to get a job.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can I ask you why you have such bad credit ?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Pawn shop
Ebay everything you have of value and hope for responsible bidders who pay fast
Man Whore
Auction/Sell a vehicle if you have an extra one that you have the title to
Just some ideas..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hyphen said:


> $5k in 7 days? that's tough sh*t. sell everything, borrow as much as you can, get a payday advance.
> 
> oh yeah, tell that bitch to get a job.


thank dude! sorry my bicth are staying home taking care of my son and sick father..........plus she is not very good with her English. plus no one in my family know about this but me.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh there are some places that do loans based on a vehicle. Basically you're giving them the title to a paid for car and they give you cash. You get the title back when they get their money back, but I don't know the limit and it's probably a rip off.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

DAMN HOLMES YOURE IN MASS- WHAT PART?

YOURE REALLY IN A PINCH, I WOULD START PLANNING TO FIND ANOTHER PLACE IF I WAS YOU.

DO YOU HAVE A CAR?

SELL ALL YOUR SH-T.

YOU COULD ROB SOME OLD PEOPLE OR SOMETHING.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> $5k in 7 days? that's tough sh*t. sell everything, borrow as much as you can, get a payday advance.
> 
> oh yeah, tell that bitch to get a job.


thank dude! sorry my bicth are staying home taking care of my son and sick father..........plus she is not very good with her English. plus no one in my family know about this but me.
[/quote]

ah, word. i guess she's got her hands full then. she could always do something little to help out financially though, like dog walking or baby sitting.

either way, good luck with your search for the ever elusive scrilla.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i was thinking selling my car, but it only will worth about $2000 or less....and that the only transportation (car) i have.

i trying to borrow some money from friend. but not much at all......any other way.

oh my credit are bad because, late on bill, etc........if you know what i mean. also own a couple for credit card as well


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Can I ask you why you have such bad credit ?


im guessin the same reason theyre taken the house, not payin bills.

to be honest, id find someone, a relative or close friend anyone you can to co-sign on a loan for you. other than that i would sacrifice my car over my house. i mean sell your car, not a car loan youll end up losing your house and car down the road.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> YOU COULD ROB SOME OLD PEOPLE OR SOMETHING.


f*ck me, BAMBINO - I could have sworn you were mormon or something...I guess being on that island whereever you were changed your ways


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BAMBINO said:


> DAMN HOLMES YOURE IN MASS- WHAT PART?
> 
> YOURE REALLY IN A PINCH, I WOULD START PLANNING TO FIND ANOTHER PLACE IF I WAS YOU.
> 
> ...


thank dude! i'm from lowell Mass.....and i will not rob peoples..lol.....i can not afford to loos the house. if my father know about it, as he sick already...i can not imagzing what going to happen with him.

also my house almost paid off...only few years left, tell me it suck or what.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

sell the car for 2g's youll be half way there..then go from there, co-sign im tellin you. if youre in college or know someone who is get a student loan


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> Can I ask you why you have such bad credit ?


im guessin the same reason theyre taken the house, not payin bills.

to be honest, id find someone, a relative or close friend anyone you can to co-sign on a loan for you. other than that i would sacrifice my car over my house. i mean sell your car, not a car loan youll end up losing your house and car down the road.
[/quote]

thank dude! i am diffinetly sell my car, i would get atleast $2000.plus i have about $1000 in my pocket right now, i hoping to sell my tank, and borrow some.

but in 7 days it kinda hard to do all these stuff at once.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i never heard someone actually losing their home for late bills no matter how bad it got. i know theyll threaten saying theyll take it, but they usually take you to court first


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

YEAH ACTUALLY I AM A MEMBER OF THAT CLAN...
BUT CMON HE WAS ASKIN IDEAS. THE ISLAND DIDNT CHANGE MY VIEWS MY PAST DOES.

ALSO YO HOLMES IM UP IN LOWEL TOO AS WE SPEAK.
- WERE YOU AT?
- FALA PORTUGUESE?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Also check out places that might do loans for people in bad spots. Some will do loans for people even with bad credit. Not banks, or mortgage places but individual companys that give personal type loans. They usually have high interest rates of course though but you can get 1k - couple grand especially if you house it almost paid off which would mean you have to be making payments on that.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> i never heard someone actually losing their home for late bills no matter how bad it got. i know theyll threaten saying theyll take it, but they usually take you to court first


no sir! i have talk to the bank already, also i receive forcecloser letter from the bank lawer as well. they said they need the money by 8th or june, IF after june 8th they will CHARGE late fee as forcecloser another $1000+....to avoid that late fee. i have to pay them.

$5000 is including 4 month, late fee, and that bull sh*t fee that they have and etc............. as long as i can come up with $5000. i'm back in track.

if not it will cost more then $5000 to get my house back. i rather paid $5000 to get it back, then more if after 8th on June.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

DAMN JUST KEEP HUSTLING, SELL EVERYTHING.

WHAT PART OF LOWEL?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BAMBINO said:


> YEAH ACTUALLY I AM A MEMBER OF THAT CLAN...
> BUT CMON HE WAS ASKIN IDEAS. THE ISLAND DIDNT CHANGE MY VIEWS MY PAST DOES.
> 
> ALSO YO HOLMES IM UP IN LOWEL TOO AS WE SPEAK.
> ...


i'm in between UMASS Lowell of the North and the South Campus of the college.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

get what you can by selling off stuff you dont need, TVs, tanks, jewelry, etc. See if you can extend your mortgage anymore so the payments are more manageable for you in the future aswell, otherwise this will only happen again.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

DAMN, WERE HELLA CLOSE RIGHT NOW EH?

BUT FOR SURE IF YOU PUT YOUR MIND TO IT AND WORK HARD 
KEEP GRINDING AND DOING IT YOU CAN BOOST AND GET YOUR CASH.
BUT YOU GOTTA BE SMART ABOUT IT.
ITS POSSIBLE. 
PEOPLE/ FREINDS PROBLY COULD HELP OUT A BIT BUT JUST ASK A BIT FROM A BUNCH OF PEOPLE - (AND MAKE SURE YOU PAY EM BACK)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ok...........so $2000 for the car, i also just sold my tank and fish for $1500, and i also have $1000 in my pocket. that will be $3500....so i need only $1500 the get it back..

any more ideas and suggestion???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> any more ideas and suggestion???


TV, computer?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> any more ideas and suggestion???


TV, computer?
[/quote]

thank you for the ideas.......but remember no one in my family suppose to know about it...i'm trying to keep it with me. because i dont want them to stress out.

if i sell my tv or computer they will wounder what i'm doing...plus i know that my house are more important then ALL other stuff.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

In the long run, I wouldn't sell your car if it's the only one.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> thank you for the ideas.......but remember no one in my family suppose to know about it...i'm trying to keep it with me. because i dont want them to stress out.
> 
> if i sell my tv or computer they will wounder what i'm doing...plus i know that my house are more important then ALL other stuff.


they will know whats going on if you dont come up with the 5k and the house goes...so if your still short I would consider this!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

YEAH ID BE SELLING TV CPU, STUFF LIKE THAT...

DIGITAL CAMERAS WHATEVER TIGHT STUFF YOU HAVE PEOPLE MIGHT WANT, THAT YOU CAN LIVE WITHOUT.

ALSO ID BE OUT AND ABOUT TRYING TO GET SOME CASH FROM PEOPLE. NOT ON A CPU. (IF I WAS IN THIS SAME SITUATION)

YOU COULD ASK FREINDS FOR 50-100 BUCKS, FIND 5 PEOPLE THAT WOULD DO THAT, AND YOU GOT 1000 LEFT TO FIND.

ALSO A STUDENT LOAN WOULD WORK TOO IF YOU COULD GET ONE FOR LIKE 500.

A DIGITAL CAM OR WHAT EVER ODDS AND OUTS COULD FINNISH THE OTHER 500.

[/quote]

they will know whats going on if you dont come up with the 5k and the house goes...so if your still short I would consider this!
[/quote]

- THATS FOR SURE

YO HOMIE IM OUT.

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU. MAYBE WE WILL SEE EACH OTHER IN LOWEL
SOMEDAY.

KEEP SCROUNGIN FOR YA LOOT.
PEACE KID.

-4CM


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

u could donate a testical or donate plasma


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't sell your car, that's your only means of transportation. I'd move out and use the $1000 to rent somewhere.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

go to a loan shark! or pimp the g/f out lolj/k







. but hope all goes well for you !


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd be willing to chip $20 in, but that would be a drop in the pail unless everyone on here joined in with a bit.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you house is almost paid off..you could get a second pretty easy...even with bad credit (depends on how bad). Most companies will lend upto 70% with pretty horrible credit. The problem you are in is that you waited so long that closing in 7 days would be tough...because of the need for an appraisal..title...and other things that take time. I would still contact a mortgage broker in your area to see if it is possible.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

AY YOE MY MAN I THOUGHT YOU HAD A WIFE


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow outh, thats sucks man...sorry to hear about your situation...foreclosures around this area are really high lately...just read it in the sun...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

fight me for money.. if ur as good as u say, u may win.. lol..

im serious though.. whatever u wanna put down, ill match.. winner takes all..

if u put down ur $3500.. u could double up.. =P


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> fight me for money.. if ur as good as u say, u may win.. lol..
> 
> im serious though.. whatever u wanna put down, ill match.. winner takes all..
> 
> if u put down ur $3500.. u could double up.. =P












What happens when you wanna pick a fight w/ some one and they are packing?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

well.. theyve gotta be a real tough guy to shoot an unarmed guy..
and theyd be in jail for the rest of their life because theres no self defense law here.. ill be dead, hell be in jail with jerome getting packed, cuz he thought he was tough for packing..


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, Gross Gurke is right. If your home is almost paid off, you can easily get a home equity loan, but they are serious about taking your house if they are not paid back. The question now is whether you can get this loan before your house if foreclosed upon.

I just wonder why the bank didn't make this suggestion to begin with when you met with them.

I know a couple who just lost their home in bankruptcy. They thought they were going to get away from their debt by filing bankruptcy, but they ended up having thier home sold out from under them.

Life can be tough. Hang in there Outh!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> fight me for money.. if ur as good as u say, u may win.. lol..
> 
> im serious though.. whatever u wanna put down, ill match.. winner takes all..
> 
> if u put down ur $3500.. u could double up.. =P


Jiggy! i never said i'm good for anything like that.............but if you are serious about it i'll give it a shot...







anywhere and anytime before the 8th of June.

if i can put down $4000, "IF" i win you be willing to pay me $8000???


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no.. say u wanna fight for $100.. you put down your $100, and i put down my $100.. winner takes all.. so if u beat me, u keep your 100 and take my 100..

but yeh im serious.. if someone in jersey has a video cam and can put vids online, we could post it on here too..

im good for $500 this weekend if u wanna come down.. i dunno where we could fight though.. maybe someone from here that lives in the area? so its a neutral spot..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Meet me at the flagpole after school.... bring your lunch money


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you house is almost paid off..you could get a second pretty easy...even with bad credit (depends on how bad). Most companies will lend upto 70% with pretty horrible credit. The problem you are in is that you waited so long that closing in 7 days would be tough...because of the need for an appraisal..title...and other things that take time. I would still contact a mortgage broker in your area to see if it is possible.


I'd look into this too. With that much equity in your house it shouldn't be hard at all. Which notice is this? In most states there are 3 notices of foreclosure, and generally you can refinance up until you recieve the 3rd notice. Talk to a loan officer.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> If you house is almost paid off..you could get a second pretty easy...even with bad credit (depends on how bad). Most companies will lend upto 70% with pretty horrible credit. The problem you are in is that you waited so long that closing in 7 days would be tough...because of the need for an appraisal..title...and other things that take time. I would still contact a mortgage broker in your area to see if it is possible.


I'd look into this too. With that much equity in your house it shouldn't be hard at all. Which notice is this? In most states there are 3 notices of foreclosure, and generally you can refinance up until you recieve the 3rd notice. Talk to a loan officer.
[/quote]

i understand GG are right about this............the is not the first time for the house foreclosure, this is the second time. the first time i was able to save it.

plus the own this house but the house are in my older brother name.....and he doesn't know about this as well.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

june 8th is too short notice to come up with the money u wanna fight for.. dude $500 is $500, if u need it that bad, come on down..

and itd be stupid to put up twice the amount.. no1 in their right mind would do that.. even a pro fighter vs some guy off the street wouldnt do that deal..

i live right by shark aquarium.. u come down here all the time anyway..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jiggy, btw shorten your damn sig man. Its annoying for people who dont view in HIGH resolution







thanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jiggy! i have no time for this....i really need help and i understand you are trying to help as well........next time if i get back on track and getting back in the hobby..and when i go down to SA i'll let you know so we can meet up some place and spar.

ok now back to the topic...........i can come up with $3000 for now. what is the best way to come up with $2000 without selling my car (the only car i have).


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welfare? Father's social security?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Welfare? Father's social security?


within in week????


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude, tell jiggy you'll fight him then take a stun gun and steal it from him. Lol I would or simply take a bat and get "jiggy" with his head, who knows, if you catch him right you might knock out that big ass ear-ring he has and you could sell that too


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Dude, tell jiggy you'll fight him then take a stun gun and steal it from him. Lol I would or simply take a bat and get "jiggy" with his head, who knows, if you catch him right you might knock out that big ass ear-ring he has and you could sell that too










thank dude! but i dont think Jiggy would let me hit him with a bat easy like that......as the matter of fact if we fight i know Jiggy would kick my ass anyways. thank for the idea.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u have anything else for sale?.. fish tanks, fish, equipment?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> u have anything else for sale?.. fish tanks, fish, equipment?


my sign. are sold it a good start, and i thank the buyer very much for understand my situation and helping me out.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

You need to speak to a lending instituion that specializes in people with bad credit. Explain your situation. They will go over what assests you have and what your debt payments are. They may be able to help you consolidate your credit and provide a small loan. Start looking and set up an appointment ASAP!!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i don't know if your job has a 401k program but mine does and i can get money out to do whatever i want and pay myself back through weekly payroll deductions it is easy and you pay yourself back with intrest it is through principal.com

i dont know if yours does but it is a possibility to look into


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

humpy_3 said:


> i don't know if your job has a 401k program but mine does and i can get money out to do whatever i want and pay myself back through weekly payroll deductions it is easy and you pay yourself back with intrest it is through principal.com
> 
> i dont know if yours does but it is a possibility to look into


lol....that is the first thing i think about. but unfortunetly i never do 401k plan with my job. they do have it but i just didn't enroll in.







stupid me


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol jiggy, i have a friend that would fight u for money...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

k cool.. set it up..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> HEY~ i have a situation that i can not handle, and need p-fury help, suggestion and advice........
> 
> let me long story short, how can i come up with $5000 in cash within 7 days or less????
> here are the following imformation:
> ...


Prostitution??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sleep with 50 fat chicks for $100 each. Or 10 really fat chicks for $500 a piece.

Garage sale? Mow lawns for $30 each. Make video of your girlfriend and sell on internet, put up a paypal link. Catch a home run ball by Barry Bonds and sell for mad cash.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

duce bilgao male jigalo.

whore urself dude


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I Got a great idea...... Get out and make the money.... Sell what you got.... and do what it takes..... Quit wasting your time on some internet forums looking for pity...... P-Fury can't afford to help you..... Most of us are struggling just to stay in the hobby or selves! Get off your ass and do something about it! Did you see the movie John Q!??! thats what a dedicated Father would do.. not necessarily go holding places up or steal anything! But do what it takes.... Anything necessary! and a internet chat forum is not going to help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Justin


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> no.. say u wanna fight for $100.. you put down your $100, and i put down my $100.. winner takes all.. so if u beat me, u keep your 100 and take my 100..
> 
> but yeh im serious.. if someone in jersey has a video cam and can put vids online, we could post it on here too..
> 
> im good for $500 this weekend if u wanna come down.. i dunno where we could fight though.. maybe someone from here that lives in the area? so its a neutral spot..


You have to be freaking joking. The guy needs 5000 dollars to save his house, and you're trying to use that as an opportunity to bet a tiny ass sum so you can fight him? 500 dollars won't even help him, and he's looking for ways he can make the money, not gamble it you retard.

I hope your next fight is with bowel parasites


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

google "Dave Ramsey" and go to his radio show's website... find the number to call and call him up... tell him ur a new listener who has debt issues and he'll send you a copy of his book "Total Money Makeover"... it won't get you 5 grand in a week but it'll teach you how to make sure this doesn't happen again...

best ideas i can think of...

get you / ur gf to donate plasma etc...
you take a trip to the sperm bank and make a deposit...

DONT sell your computer...

speaking of selling stuff, my 75 gal tank with the 3D background is for sell along with a tank stand if anybody's interested... i'll donate a portion of the proceeds to help with 2Furry's cause...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

2 gs 
go out on thursday and friday 
hit up a richie bar 
and when you see a guy with a nice bank roll 
take his sh*t

i hit some dude in a 7-11 parking lot for 1500 bucks one time 
i was young and on drugs 
but we had a good time beating his new corvette to death

steal a newer camary 
and sell it to a chop shop 
thatll get you about 7gs


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> no.. say u wanna fight for $100.. you put down your $100, and i put down my $100.. winner takes all.. so if u beat me, u keep your 100 and take my 100..
> 
> but yeh im serious.. if someone in jersey has a video cam and can put vids online, we could post it on here too..
> 
> im good for $500 this weekend if u wanna come down.. i dunno where we could fight though.. maybe someone from here that lives in the area? so its a neutral spot..


You have to be freaking joking. The guy needs 5000 dollars to save his house, and you're trying to use that as an opportunity to bet a tiny ass sum so you can fight him? 500 dollars won't even help him, and he's looking for ways he can make the money, not gamble it you retard.

I hope your next fight is with bowel parasites
[/quote]

















someguy: can someone please help me, i lost my job dont have any money and im going to loose my house if i dont come up with 5 grand soon, someone please help..

jiggy: sure ill help ya out...I'll kick your f*cking ass and take whats left of whatever money you got in your pockets..yeah and we can have some there video tape it and post it on the net, this way after you loose your house any time you get depressed you can just go onto the internet and watch a tape of me kicking your ass over and over again untill loosing your house doesnt seem that bad anymore..








probably an appropriate response to anyone looking for a hand out on a fish site..But dam jiggy







only in Jersey


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

YEAH donate sperm and tell your gf to donate eggs!!!!

for real...thats quick money


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Listen to this one then; you open a company called the Arse Tickler's [email protected] Fan Club. You take an advert in the back page of some gay mag, advertising the latest in arse-intruding dildos, sell it a bit with, er... I dunno, "does what no other dildo can do until now", latest and greatest in sexual technology. Guaranteed results or money back, all that bollocks. These dills cost twenty-five each; a snip for all the pleasure they are going to give the recipients. They send a cheque to the company name, nothing offensive, er, Bobbie's Bits or something, for twenty-five. You put these in the bank for two weeks and let them clear. Now this is the clever bit. Then you send back the cheques for twenty-five pounds from the real company name, Arse Tickler'[email protected] Fan Club, saying sorry, we couldn't get the supply from America, they have sold out. Now you see how many of the people cash those cheques; not a single soul, because who wants his bank manager to know he tickles arses when he is not paying in cheques ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Find a loan shark!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sell a kidney...you got two of em, what the hell.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sell some furniture n sh*t...have a yard sale....whatever it takes...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hemi said:


> 2 gs
> go out on thursday and friday
> hit up a richie bar
> and when you see a guy with a nice bank roll
> ...


Thieves


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> 2 gs
> go out on thursday and friday
> hit up a richie bar
> and when you see a guy with a nice bank roll
> ...


Thieves








[/quote]

Word, what the hell is wrong with you, hope the cops catch up to you one day


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Lou DiB said:


> YEAH donate sperm and tell your gf to donate eggs!!!!
> 
> for real...thats quick money


the sperm and egg banks have specific requirements.  generally, you have to have a good job, a good education, and have certain physical features like a minimum height requirement. and then certain places even get more specific. my friend tried once and he got denied, and he's by no means an ugly guy.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Dude, tell jiggy you'll fight him then take a stun gun and steal it from him. Lol I would or simply take a bat and get "jiggy" with his head, who knows, if you catch him right you might knock out that big ass ear-ring he has and you could sell that too










thank dude! but i dont think Jiggy would let me hit him with a bat easy like that......as the matter of fact if we fight i know Jiggy would kick my ass anyways. thank for the idea.








[/quote]

dude you sound like your kissing up to jiggy







no offense man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> I Got a great idea...... Get out and make the money.... Sell what you got.... and do what it takes..... Quit wasting your time on some internet forums looking for pity...... P-Fury can't afford to help you..... Most of us are struggling just to stay in the hobby or selves! Get off your ass and do something about it! Did you see the movie John Q!??! thats what a dedicated Father would do.. not necessarily go holding places up or steal anything! But do what it takes.... Anything necessary! and a internet chat forum is not going to help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -Justin


dude! if you no willing to help or not having a great idea please dont post at all...

i'm here to ask for help! p-fury is just NOT a hobby for me. i have help, had goten help, friend in here and a lots of member willing to give a great ideas. not puting my down as i'm down already.

if you in my situation you will understand how i feel about this bull sh*t going on with me.

back to the topic!.....thank you everyone for your great ideas and help. i came up with a great ideas as well. i went to my HR the company i work for, and ask if they can pay me advance by putting all my vacation time in. which i end up with 120 hrs...which is 3 week pay for me. it help my out alot.

now i'm still short about $1400.......
should i sell me car?????? or find a different way for the $1400.???? i have 4 days left for hunting for the cash.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Listen to this one then; you open a company called the Arse Tickler's [email protected] Fan Club. You take an advert in the back page of some gay mag, advertising the latest in arse-intruding dildos, sell it a bit with, er... I dunno, "does what no other dildo can do until now", latest and greatest in sexual technology. Guaranteed results or money back, all that bollocks. These dills cost twenty-five each; a snip for all the pleasure they are going to give the recipients. They send a cheque to the company name, nothing offensive, er, Bobbie's Bits or something, for twenty-five. You put these in the bank for two weeks and let them clear. Now this is the clever bit. Then you send back the cheques for twenty-five pounds from the real company name, Arse Tickler'[email protected] Fan Club, saying sorry, we couldn't get the supply from America, they have sold out. Now you see how many of the people cash those cheques; not a single soul, because who wants his bank manager to know he tickles arses when he is not paying in cheques ?


thats a rip from the film 'lock, stock and two smokin barrels', cant you come up with somethin original, and he said he needed it in 7 days, not very helpful to a desperate man









sorry to here your situation 2fury
try the sperm bank , thats a good idea for fast cash


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

froogle said:


> Dude, tell jiggy you'll fight him then take a stun gun and steal it from him. Lol I would or simply take a bat and get "jiggy" with his head, who knows, if you catch him right you might knock out that big ass ear-ring he has and you could sell that too










thank dude! but i dont think Jiggy would let me hit him with a bat easy like that......as the matter of fact if we fight i know Jiggy would kick my ass anyways. thank for the idea.








[/quote]

dude you sound like your kissing up to jiggy







no offense man








[/quote]

a real fighter dont ask to fight, i fight if i have or need to...not for money! i only fight when other try to kick my ass. i'm not afraid of anyone, they got 2 hands, i also got 2 hands.

dont act like a tiger, be like a dragon...............if you know what i mean "froogle"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dr Dope said:


> Listen to this one then; you open a company called the Arse Tickler's [email protected] Fan Club. You take an advert in the back page of some gay mag, advertising the latest in arse-intruding dildos, sell it a bit with, er... I dunno, "does what no other dildo can do until now", latest and greatest in sexual technology. Guaranteed results or money back, all that bollocks. These dills cost twenty-five each; a snip for all the pleasure they are going to give the recipients. They send a cheque to the company name, nothing offensive, er, Bobbie's Bits or something, for twenty-five. You put these in the bank for two weeks and let them clear. Now this is the clever bit. Then you send back the cheques for twenty-five pounds from the real company name, Arse Tickler'[email protected] Fan Club, saying sorry, we couldn't get the supply from America, they have sold out. Now you see how many of the people cash those cheques; not a single soul, because who wants his bank manager to know he tickles arses when he is not paying in cheques ?


thats a rip from the film 'lock, stock and two smokin barrels', cant you come up with somethin original, and he said he needed it in 7 days, not very helpful to a desperate man








[/quote]

Um, hi. Considering he copied it word for word from imdb off lock stock's "memorable quotes" page, I don't think he was trying to pass it off as his own. He even used the English unit of money instead of American dollars...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dr Dope said:


> Um, hi. Considering he copied it word for word from imdb off lock stock's "memorable quotes" page, I don't think he was trying to pass it off as his own. He even used the English unit of money instead of American dollars...


lol.. what are you talking about ? I sat and thought about this all day at work yesterday .. it's just a crazy coincidence that it matches the film quote word for word


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

zomg ron is teh pwned.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Okkk!



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Dude, tell jiggy you'll fight him then take a stun gun and steal it from him. Lol I would or simply take a bat and get "jiggy" with his head, who knows, if you catch him right you might knock out that big ass ear-ring he has and you could sell that too










thank dude! but i dont think Jiggy would let me hit him with a bat easy like that......as the matter of fact if we fight i know Jiggy would kick my ass anyways. thank for the idea.








[/quote]

dude you sound like your kissing up to jiggy







no offense man








[/quote]

a real fighter dont ask to fight, i fight if i have or need to...not for money! i only fight when other try to kick my ass. i'm not afraid of anyone, they got 2 hands, i also got 2 hands.

dont act like a tiger, be like a dragon...............if you know what i mean "froogle"
[/quote]

I dont know what to suggest to you bro. All the suggestions above are great advise accept for robing people. LOL. But honestly I think you can just do the best you can, and put the rest in GOD's hands. Pray about the situation you have, maybe go to your local church and ask them if the can help you out with this hardship. I dont know what else you can do other than that. Good luck tho bro and God Bless!!!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Um, hi. Considering he copied it word for word from imdb off lock stock's "memorable quotes" page, I don't think he was trying to pass it off as his own. He even used the English unit of money instead of American dollars...


lol.. what are you talking about ? I sat and thought about this all day at work yesterday .. it's just a crazy coincidence that it matches the film quote word for word








[/quote]

im sure 2fury appreciates your amazing sense of humour at a difficult time

NOT


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dr Dope said:


> im sure 2fury appreciates your amazing sense of humour at a difficult time
> 
> NOT


I apprecaited it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey 2p2f, sorry I've been on a little vacation. I skipped a couple pages to catch up. And not sure if this has been suggested. But seriously. you should make everyone in your fam there aware of the situation. Maybe one of them might have some idea or resource to exhaust. 
It is commendable that you are trying to take care of this on your own and you seem to have a good amount built up already but It would suck for the whole family to get kicked out. And I think they would be willing to do what they can to help. Especially if this house is not in your name. you lose it and your bro is outta a house and you are all out of luck. Maybe he can help and get a loan and you can pay it back thru him.

Either way I think at this point you need to make everyone who might be able to assist there aware and give them the chance to exercise some resources too. 
I think they will be alot more pissed off to find out whats going on after you get evicted then before when they still might be able to help stop it.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

sleep with 5 thousand fat women for a dollar, or you can sleep with 1000 really fat women for 5 dollars


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> sleep with 5 thousand fat women for a dollar, or you can sleep with 1000 really fat women for 5 dollars


I like b_ack51's idea better...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> sleep with 5 thousand fat women for a dollar, or you can sleep with 1000 really fat women for 5 dollars










or how bout i invite both jiggy and the guy hes fighting with to my house, ill put 10 grand on the table cash money that i kick both your ass's at the same time..when im done ill spot the guy who needs it 5 grand and everyones happy..we'll have a barbique, i got a beautiful pool..







it'll be great


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't resort to anything you would not want to happen to you. Unbelievable some of these suggestions







Thieves = FUKU

If i were you i would go mow lawns, ask friends if they need anything done that you can do for money. Definately bring this issue up to your family as others have already stated. Better they know now vs if the worse happens and wonders what the hell happened. Like someone already stated they may contribute to some ideas to get the cash. Sometimes it is better if we swallow our pride. GOOD LUCK bro


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

I really don't believe you're helping yourself by keeping your pending foreclosure a secret from your family. Maybe if you told them what was happening, they could come up with ways to help out.

Perhaps your girlfriend could get a part-time job. It's not easy speaking English as a second language, but this is America and alot of people don't speak English fluently.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> sleep with 5 thousand fat women for a dollar, or you can sleep with 1000 really fat women for 5 dollars


:laugh: or how bout i invite both jiggy and the guy hes fighting with to my house, ill put 10 grand on the table cash money that i kick both your ass's at the same time..when im done ill spot the guy who needs it 5 grand and everyones happy..we'll have a barbique, i got a beautiful pool..







it'll be great
[/quote]

im down


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I aint scared

chump


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

^ huh?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

actually i am having a barbique at my house tomorrow, you guys would be more then welcome, open bar







if your in the upstate ny area pm me for the address, thier will be no fighting tho unless someone insisted, i dont like fighting, too many cop callers i dont need anymore tough guys trying to drag me into court







..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i really can't not let any one know in my family....due to my dad as he sick already...if he know about this, i really can't imagine what going to happen with him...i wanted to tell them. but they are NOT much time left...4 days it's very short time...

as for my girl, if you go get a job, by the time she get paid...it to late, and who are going to take care of my 70 year old dad and my 1 year son??.

the only way i know right now are my car! i only need $1400 my car worth about $2000 or more....

is there are better way beside selling my car, rob peoples, f*ck fat chick, etc.............in 4 days??


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

sounds pretty rogh most of the suggestions are risky liek selling all of your stuff.good luck man look into new options


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Start a phone sex line? You get like $5.00 a minute for that stuff, that's $300.00 an hour after aout 5 hours you'd have the cash.. Or better idea Start selling anything of value on ebay?


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

so... your dad's near death already??

i don't suppose he has any life insurance??









www.daveramsey.com









you need to talk to your brother who owns the place... either he has the cash to pay the debt and keep the house in his name or can at least help with solving the problem without you having to tell your girlfriend and father...

if all else fails, offer what cash you come up with in exchange for an extension...

and everybody... BUY MY TANK... SAVE 2P2F's HOUSE!!!


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

your'e in deep s#it dude... get relatives to help!!!! I.O.U..!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Bump for an update.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

update!!!!! i have talk to one of my close (best friend) about my situation, and he more then happy to help my out with $1000..

now only $400 left so it won't be so much difficult to find...so thank you everyone who try to help me and give me a great suggestion and ideas.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

so did you end up selling all of your tanks? i never heard either way. im glad everything worked out for you


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you've got life insurance you can borrow money against some policys. Not a lot but it might make that last bit you need.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

humpy_3 said:


> If you've got life insurance you can borrow money against some policys. Not a lot but it might make that last bit you need.


really??? i never knew about you can borrow money from your life insurance...and yes i do have it, with my company. i have been buying my life insurance with the company for about 5 years now..

i'll check it out with my company on Monday.... thank you for the advice Bob


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

SO WHAT UP HOWS THE PINCH?

DID YOU MANAGE TO STACK ANY OTHER INCOME?


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

start a lemonade stand lol jk.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Sell your kidney :|


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

update! so now i got all the $$$$ cash i need already and yes i have sent it out early today to save my house...

i want to give a big Thank You to "redbellyjx"







for halping me out with some cash and also for the members and staff giving me a great idea, suggestion and adivce.

thank you again.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Good to hear that...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> update! so now i got all the $$$$ cash i need already and yes i have sent it out early today to save my house...
> 
> i want to give a big Thank You to "redbellyjx"
> 
> ...


thats cool man! redbellyjx is the man!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

nice


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

guess you dont need my help, good that u got it all straigh


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

IF you have a severly sick or disabled individual residing there you MAY be able to use that to your advantage. You NEED to find some pro bono legal advise or advocate group to help guide you in the right direction.


----------

